# Advanced Open Water Class



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Advanced Open Water Course ? [/B]<?xml:namespace prefix = st2 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st2:date Day="3" Month="12" Year="2007"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Monday December 3, 2007[/B]</st2:date><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"> @ [/B]<st2:time Hour="17" Minute="30"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">5:30pm[/B]</st2:time>. We will meet Monday night for approximately 30 minutes to plan our dives. Come prepared to plan dives. In this course you will be taught Search and Recovery techniques, Navigation, Night Diving and Limited Visibility Diving, Boat Diving, Wreck Diving and Deep Diving. There is a total of six dives in this course, and we usually dive the Oriskany for the Boat/Wreck/Deep dive. Each student will need a dive light, and a glow stick for the night dive. A reel, lift bag, and compass are recommended as well. It is also recommended that the student be Nitrox certified, but it is not required. The cost of the Advanced course is $159.00. (The course fee does not include any boat fees or park entrance fees. Each student is required to have their own gear. If you need to rent gear for the class then for a one time rental fee of $49.00 you can rent equipment for the duration of the course.) If you would like to sign up for the course or if you have any questions feel free to contact <st2:stockticker>MBT</st2:stockticker> at 455-7702.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas:contacts" /><st1:GivenName>Rich</st1:GivenName>


----------

